# menus déroulants avec texte



## BY34 (1 Mai 2012)

Je recherche la possibilité d'avoir sous la main ou plutôt sous la flèche de la souris, deux ou trois menus déroulants dans ma barre des menus, qui contiendraient des phrases toutes faites à inclure dans n'importe quel logiciel de texte comme par exemple dans un fichier 4D.


Ce genre de fonction, s'il existe, dépend donc du système, et comme il n'y est pas inclus par Apple, ça relève donc de sa "customisation", ce n'est pas de la "bureautique". On déménage.


----------



## BY34 (2 Mai 2012)

Pour ma première connection, j'apprécie beaucoup la manière de répondre par "excit"à une question qui me semblait correspondre à la recherche d'un logiciel de bureautique permettant d'améliorer la frappe. Je ne suis pas un pro du mac malgré 20 ans d'utilisation du Mac. Quel manque de tact.
ByBY


----------

